# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  برنامه ریزی درسی

## RezaKing

سلام خدمت شما دوستان عزیز.
سال تحصیلی جدید، سوم دبیرستان رشته ریاضی خواهم بود. تو این تابستونی که پیش روست بنظرتون چطور برنامه ریزی کنم؟ روی دروسی سال گذشتم (دوم) تمرکز داشته باشم (چیزایی که خوب یادنگرفتم مثلا) یا اینکه بیشتر وقتم رو برای سال آینده (سوم) بگذارم؟ 
نظرتون در مورد کنکور چیه..؟ این تابستون به فکر کنکور و کلاس های کنکور باشم؟ برنامه ریزی برای کنکور کنم؟ 
ممنون میشم با راهنمایی هاتون منو راهنمایی کنید.  :Yahoo (76):

----------


## konkurbank

فعلآ با كنكور كاري نداشته باش و تمركزتو رو معدل كتبيت بزار،
دروس سال سوم رو هم نميخواد از الآن شروع كني،
فقط اگه درسي رو از پايه ايراد داري ( مثلآ رياضي كه به شدت پايه احتياج داره يا عربي) حتي اگه لازم شده از كتاب هاي دوره راهنمايي شروع به خوندنشون كن،
دركل بهت بگم كه تو تابستون و حتي اوايل سال تحصيلي  زياد به خودت فشار نياري بهتره...

----------


## RezaKing

> دركل بهت بگم كه تو تابستون و حتي اوايل سال تحصيلي  زياد به خودت فشار نياري بهتره...


ممنون از نظرت.
میتونم بپرسم دلیل این حرفت چیه؟

ممنون.

----------


## :Iman1997

> سلام خدمت شما دوستان عزیز.
> سال تحصیلی جدید، سوم دبیرستان رشته ریاضی خواهم بود. تو این تابستونی که پیش روست بنظرتون چطور برنامه ریزی کنم؟ روی دروسی سال گذشتم (دوم) تمرکز داشته باشم (چیزایی که خوب یادنگرفتم مثلا) یا اینکه بیشتر وقتم رو برای سال آینده (سوم) بگذارم؟ 
> نظرتون در مورد کنکور چیه..؟ این تابستون به فکر کنکور و کلاس های کنکور باشم؟ برنامه ریزی برای کنکور کنم؟ 
> ممنون میشم با راهنمایی هاتون منو راهنمایی کنید.


روی سال سوم فعلا نمیخواد کار کنی مگه اینکه پایه قوی داشته باشی و وقت زیادی رو درس بزاری که پیشنهادم اینه که شیمی 3 رو از اختصاصی ها کار کن واقعا بهت کمک میکنه هم در کنکور و هم نهاییت و همینجوری که دوستمون کفت باید تمرکزت رو معدل نهاییت سال سومت باشه ! ولی از مهر روی اون کار کن تو تابستون هم واسه اینکه بیکار نباشی ریاضی 2 رو سعی کن تموم کنی تا پایه ریاضیت قوی بشه سعی کن از کتاب های سال به سال مثل ریاضی 2 میکرو گاج تست بزنی تا پایه ریاضیت قوی بشه . اما حتما شیمی 2 رو تو تابستون بخون عالی از کتابی مثل مبتکران یا هر کتابی که فکر میکنی راحتی ، شیمی 2 واقعا مهمه پس روش کار کن واسه کنکورت . اگه وقت داشتی میتونی فیزیک 1 دو فصل اخرش و فیزیک 2 رو هم بخونی باز بستگی به میزان تلاشت داره ولی در کل سعی کن اختصاصی ها رو خوب بخونی ؛ عمومی از حالا واسه کنکور وقت نزاری ولی واسه نهاییت از مهر عمومی ها رو هم جدی بگیر . امیدوارم موفق باشی

----------


## konkurbank

> ممنون از نظرت.
> میتونم بپرسم دلیل این حرفت چیه؟
> 
> ممنون.


چون در آخر هرچي هم ارادت فولادي باشه باز احتمال اينكه خسته بشي خيلي زياده...
حالا ممكنه شما تو وسط امتحانات ببري يا حتي پيش بري و  تو عيد كنكور ببري...
البته مطلق اينجور نيست ولي هرچه اولش بيشتر فشار بياري احتمال اينكه آخرش كم بياري بيشتر ميشه...
دانش آموزان تلاشگر و كوشا و لايق و باهوش زيادي رو ديدم كه مردونه تلاش كردن ولي متاسفانه چند ماه آخر بريدن...

----------


## hassanhafezi

این حرفا ثابت نشده است 

هرچه عادت به مطالعه بیشتر کنی موفق تری سعی کن شیمی 3 و ریاضی 3 رو بخونی

----------


## :Iman1997

> این حرفا ثابت نشده است 
> 
> هرچه عادت به مطالعه بیشتر کنی موفق تری سعی کن شیمی 3 و ریاضی 3 رو بخونی


حرفتون کاملا درسته هر چقدر بیشتر بخونی انگیزه میگیری فقط دقت کنید رشته ریاضی ، ریاضی 3 نداره  :Yahoo (76): که حسابان هم فکر نکنم خودشون بتونند از پسش بر بیان

----------


## Hellion

هم اکنون تاپیکی در مورد برنامه ریزی میزنم .. من خودم تونستم با این نوع برنامه ریزی که خودم ساختم البته نگم مال خودمه مطالعه کردم یه چیزایی رو سر هم گذاشتم تونستم از تراز 5909 به تراز 7200 برسم ... الان تاپیک زده میشه ...

----------


## Hellion

> سلام خدمت شما دوستان عزیز.
> سال تحصیلی جدید، سوم دبیرستان رشته ریاضی خواهم بود. تو این تابستونی که پیش روست بنظرتون چطور برنامه ریزی کنم؟ روی دروسی سال گذشتم (دوم) تمرکز داشته باشم (چیزایی که خوب یادنگرفتم مثلا) یا اینکه بیشتر وقتم رو برای سال آینده (سوم) بگذارم؟ 
> نظرتون در مورد کنکور چیه..؟ این تابستون به فکر کنکور و کلاس های کنکور باشم؟ برنامه ریزی برای کنکور کنم؟ 
> ممنون میشم با راهنمایی هاتون منو راهنمایی کنید.


تاپیک ساخته شد ... فقط بخاطر تو این همه تایپ کردم پدرم در اومد  :Yahoo (4):  
بیا اینم لینک :
آمـــوزش بـــرنـــامــه ریـــزی آســــان

----------


## RezaKing

> روی سال سوم فعلا نمیخواد کار کنی مگه اینکه پایه قوی داشته باشی و وقت زیادی رو درس بزاری که پیشنهادم اینه که شیمی 3 رو از اختصاصی ها کار کن واقعا بهت کمک میکنه هم در کنکور و هم نهاییت و همینجوری که دوستمون کفت باید تمرکزت رو معدل نهاییت سال سومت باشه ! ولی از مهر روی اون کار کن تو تابستون هم واسه اینکه بیکار نباشی ریاضی 2 رو سعی کن تموم کنی تا پایه ریاضیت قوی بشه سعی کن از کتاب های سال به سال مثل ریاضی 2 میکرو گاج تست بزنی تا پایه ریاضیت قوی بشه . اما حتما شیمی 2 رو تو تابستون بخون عالی از کتابی مثل مبتکران یا هر کتابی که فکر میکنی راحتی ، شیمی 2 واقعا مهمه پس روش کار کن واسه کنکورت . اگه وقت داشتی میتونی فیزیک 1 دو فصل اخرش و فیزیک 2 رو هم بخونی باز بستگی به میزان تلاشت داره ولی در کل سعی کن اختصاصی ها رو خوب بخونی ؛ عمومی از حالا واسه کنکور وقت نزاری ولی واسه نهاییت از مهر عمومی ها رو هم جدی بگیر . امیدوارم موفق باشی


حتما، برنامه ریزی فعلیم هم شامل بر دروس دوم هست. 
ممنون. همچنین شما.



> چون در آخر هرچي هم ارادت فولادي باشه باز احتمال اينكه خسته بشي خيلي زياده...
> حالا ممكنه شما تو وسط امتحانات ببري يا حتي پيش بري و  تو عيد كنكور ببري...
> البته مطلق اينجور نيست ولي هرچه اولش بيشتر فشار بياري احتمال اينكه آخرش كم بياري بيشتر ميشه...
> دانش آموزان تلاشگر و كوشا و لايق و باهوش زيادي رو ديدم كه مردونه تلاش كردن ولي متاسفانه چند ماه آخر بريدن...


منظور شما اینکه مستمر کار کنم، ها؟ 




> این حرفا ثابت نشده است 
> 
> هرچه عادت به مطالعه بیشتر کنی موفق تری سعی کن شیمی 3 و ریاضی 3 رو بخونی


درسته. عادت به مطالعه چیزیه که مهمه..




> هم اکنون تاپیکی در مورد برنامه ریزی میزنم .. من خودم تونستم با این نوع برنامه ریزی که خودم ساختم البته نگم مال خودمه مطالعه کردم یه چیزایی رو سر هم گذاشتم تونستم از تراز 5909 به تراز 7200 برسم ... الان تاپیک زده میشه ...


اوکی. چک میکنم.


در کل از نظرات دوستان تشکر میکنم. ولی ۲ سوال:

۱- بچه های تیزهوشان که ریز تر مسائل رو روش کار میکنن و معمولا معلم های بهتری هم براشون تدارک میبینن، دقیقا همون کنکوری رو میدن که دانش آموزای مدارس عادی میدن. بنظرتون این انصافه؟

۲- این ماه رمضون ۱ ماه از ۳ ماه رو پروند... منکه وقتی مایعات بدنم کم بشه مغزم تعطیل میشه.. شما چطور؟ 
اصلا کل برنامه ریزی های مارو پنبه کرد  :Yahoo (21):  
در کل برای motivate بودن و به قول معروف سرد نشدن از راه چیا پیشنهاد میدید؟ بقول دوستان معمولا همه وسط کار میبرن.. من معمولا اگه تویه کاری بیوفتم خوب انجامش میدم ولی اصل کار این استارتس.. مثل قطاری میمونه که وقتی بیوفته رو ریل درست میشه.. من استارتم راحت نیست  :Yahoo (1):  چطور خودمو مصمم کنم برای انجام کارایی که باید بکنم؟ شاید شما هم اینطور بوده باشین.

----------


## علی پاتر

شما کلا تابستون درس نخون :Yahoo (21): فقط چیزایی ک ضعف بحرانی داری و هیچی ازش نمیفهمی روزی حداکثر 2ساعت وقت بذار
هنو راه زیادی جلو پاته...خودتو الکی خسته نکن بعد همه چی یادت بره :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Hellion

> حتما، برنامه ریزی فعلیم هم شامل بر دروس دوم هست. 
> ممنون. همچنین شما.
> 
> منظور شما اینکه مستمر کار کنم، ها؟ 
> 
> 
> 
> درسته. عادت به مطالعه چیزیه که مهمه..
> 
> ...


من خودم مدارس به اطلاح تیزهوشان.. باور کنید فقط فرقش با مدارس معمولی اینه که اونجا جو رقابتی بسیار شدیدی هست و مجبوری خیلی بخونی که عقب نمونی برای همین معمولا رتبه برترها از این مدارسون (البته خیلی از رتبه برتا هم تو مدارس عادی بودن نمونش آقای علیزاده که همسایه خودمون هستش و سال 91 کنکور دادو رتبش 110 شد و الان پزشکی شهید بهشتی میخونه ) ... فدات

----------


## علی پاتر

1-بعله انصافه بالاخره تلاش کرده تیزهوشان قبول شده اونجا کلی تدریس سنگین میبینه و ورزیده میشه...امپول درصد تزریق نمیکنن که بهشون...اونام تلاش میکنن...ولی اینکه معلمای مدارس عادی و حتی نمونه دولتی غیر یه مشت چرت و پرت ب دانش اموزاشون تحویل نمیدن این اره چرت و پرته...معلمای ما هم همینطور بودن ک خدا از هیچکدومشون نگذره...ما هم ازشون نمیگذریم...نمونه دولتی بود تازه :Yahoo (21): 
2-ماه رمضون درس نخون دوماه بعدش روزی دیگه خ بترکونی 2.5 ساعت 3 ساعت...ببین راه خیلیییییییییییییی درازه خسته نکن خودتو :Yahoo (21):

----------


## RezaKing

> تاپیک ساخته شد ... فقط بخاطر تو این همه تایپ کردم پدرم در اومد  
> بیا اینم لینک :
> آمـــوزش بـــرنـــامــه ریـــزی آســــان


پدرت سالم و سلامت. ممنون.. لطف بزرگی کردی عزیز. 
برنامه خیلی خوبیه. تو یه پست زیر تاپیک در موردش نوشتم.

----------


## Hellion

> 1-بعله انصافه بالاخره تلاش کرده تیزهوشان قبول شده اونجا کلی تدریس سنگین میبینه و ورزیده میشه...امپول درصد تزریق نمیکنن که بهشون...اونام تلاش میکنن...ولی اینکه معلمای مدارس عادی و حتی نمونه دولتی غیر یه مشت چرت و پرت ب دانش اموزاشون تحویل نمیدن این اره چرت و پرته...معلمای ما هم همینطور بودن ک خدا از هیچکدومشون نگذره...ما هم ازشون نمیگذریم...نمونه دولتی بود تازه
> 2-ماه رمضون درس نخون دوماه بعدش روزی دیگه خ بترکونی 2.5 ساعت 3 ساعت...ببین راه خیلیییییییییییییی درازه خسته نکن خودتو


امان از دیدگاه غلط امان ... داداش تیزهوشان والله بالله تنها فرقش با مدارس عادی جو رقابتی شدید دیگه ورزیده و شدید تدریس کردن چیه داش ...مطالبی که میگن رو با یه کتاب کمک آموزشی خوب فرقی نداره و یکیه .. فقط اونجا سخت گیرترن و بیشتر پی برنامه های بچه ها همین ...

----------


## علی پاتر

> امان از دیدگاه غلط امان ... داداش تیزهوشان والله بالله تنها فرقش با مدارس عادی جو رقابتی شدید دیگه ورزیده و شدید تدریس کردن چیه داش ...مطالبی که میگن رو با یه کتاب کمک آموزشی خوب فرقی نداره و یکیه .. فقط اونجا سخت گیرترن و بیشتر پی برنامه های بچه ها همین ...


تیزهوشان داریم تا تیزهوشان برادر...شما بدترین حالت رو درنظر گرفتی :Yahoo (21): 
درضمن همین فرق کوچیک که گفتین از موثرترین هاست :Yahoo (1):

----------


## saj8jad

> سلام خدمت شما دوستان عزیز.
> سال تحصیلی جدید، سوم دبیرستان رشته ریاضی خواهم بود. تو این تابستونی که پیش روست بنظرتون چطور برنامه ریزی کنم؟ روی دروسی سال گذشتم (دوم) تمرکز داشته باشم (چیزایی که خوب یادنگرفتم مثلا) یا اینکه بیشتر وقتم رو برای سال آینده (سوم) بگذارم؟ 
> نظرتون در مورد کنکور چیه..؟ این تابستون به فکر کنکور و کلاس های کنکور باشم؟ برنامه ریزی برای کنکور کنم؟ 
> ممنون میشم با راهنمایی هاتون منو راهنمایی کنید.


سلام
ببین دادا از سال دوم فقط ریاضی - فیزیک - شیمی بخون مخصوصاً شیمی2 رو فول باس بشی که تو شیمی 3 مشکلی واست پیش نیاد

تو تابستون حتماً حسابان و رو بخون وگرنه تو سال به مشکل برمیخوری چون کتابش سنگینه ، فیزیک 3 رو هم یه دوری بزن ، جزوش رو تو سایت گذاشتم میتونی واس یه دور خوندن ازش استفاده کنی حجمش کمه ...

بقیه درس های سوم رو در حد آشنا شدن بخون اولویتت هم دروس تخصصی باشه تا دروس عمومی

در مورد کنکور زیاد الان فکر نکن یعنی اصلاً فکر نکن ، تازه میخوای بری سوم ، نهایی ها فعلاً از کنکور برات مهم تره داداش ، پس سفت و محکم حواست رو نهایی هات باشه تاثیر معدل که دیگه فکر کنم بدونی برا کنکور چقدر میشه یعنی حداقلش 35 درصده ...

----------


## RezaKing

> شما کلا تابستون درس نخونفقط چیزایی ک ضعف بحرانی داری و هیچی ازش نمیفهمی روزی حداکثر 2ساعت وقت بذار
> هنو راه زیادی جلو پاته...خودتو الکی خسته نکن بعد همه چی یادت بره


هیچ وقت نبوده که من درسی رو نفهمم  :Yahoo (1):  معمولا هم جزو شاگر های ممتاز بودم. 
من کلا داستانم همون استارتس.. نمیدونم قلقش چطوریه.. اگر دوستان میتونن راهنماییم کنن... ممنون میشم.



> من خودم مدارس به اطلاح تیزهوشان.. باور کنید فقط فرقش با مدارس معمولی اینه که اونجا جو رقابتی بسیار شدیدی هست و مجبوری خیلی بخونی که عقب نمونی برای همین معمولا رتبه برترها از این مدارسون (البته خیلی از رتبه برتا هم تو مدارس عادی بودن نمونش آقای علیزاده که همسایه خودمون هستش و سال 91 کنکور دادو رتبش 110 شد و الان پزشکی شهید بهشتی میخونه ) ... فدات


درسته.. میدونم. خیلیا رو میشناسم که تیزهوشانی بودن و با هم در تماسیم. اونا هم همینو میگن.. یکیشون میگفت یه نفرو میشناسه همیشه کتاب دستشه.. پدر مادرش میخوان بهش غذا بدن باید دنبالش راه برن .. اونم با کتابش میره. آدم تا این حد عقده ای؟  :Yahoo (20): 



> 1-بعله انصافه بالاخره تلاش کرده تیزهوشان قبول شده اونجا کلی تدریس سنگین میبینه و ورزیده میشه...امپول درصد تزریق نمیکنن که بهشون...اونام تلاش میکنن...ولی اینکه معلمای مدارس عادی و حتی نمونه دولتی غیر یه مشت چرت و پرت ب دانش اموزاشون تحویل نمیدن این اره چرت و پرته...معلمای ما هم همینطور بودن ک خدا از هیچکدومشون نگذره...ما هم ازشون نمیگذریم...نمونه دولتی بود تازه
> 2-ماه رمضون درس نخون دوماه بعدش روزی دیگه خ بترکونی 2.5 ساعت 3 ساعت...ببین راه خیلیییییییییییییی درازه خسته نکن خودتو


۱- باز هم مورد زیاد دیدم که از معلماشون مینالن (بیشتر تجربی ها هم جزو این دسته هستن.. نمیدونم چرا).  در مورد تیزهوشانی ها هم خب درسته.. زحمت کشیدن. ولی بعضی ها شون هم بدلیل امتیاز های خاصی که داشتن راه پیدا کردن. دقیقا اون روزی رو یادمه که معاون مدرسه وقتی میخواست بچه هارو برای آزمون تیزهوشان ثبت نام کنه به بچه ها گفت اگه کسی باباش فلان و فلان و فلانه یه فتکوپی از فلانش بیاره  :Yahoo (20):   (جانباز و روحانی و پاسدار و x و y و .. )

----------


## Hellion

> تیزهوشان داریم تا تیزهوشان برادر...شما بدترین حالت رو درنظر گرفتی
> درضمن همین فرق کوچیک که گفتین از موثرترین هاست


بله حرف شما متینه تیزهوشان داریم تا تیزهوشان ... نمیخوام ریا شه ولی خودم تو شهید بهشتی مهاباد میخونم که اسمش هست تیزهوشان تو شهر اول شدیم تو استان دوم و چهار نفر هم المپاد مرحله اول قبولی دادیم (از 110 نفر) ... دلیلش هم همین فرق کوچیکه که فرمودین وگرنه از لحاظ تدریس نگران نباشین با کتابای کمک آموزشی فرقی نداره و همونو میگن .. فدات

----------


## Hellion

> درسته.. میدونم. خیلیا رو میشناسم که تیزهوشانی بودن و با هم در تماسیم. اونا هم همینو میگن.. یکیشون میگفت یه نفرو میشناسه همیشه کتاب دستشه.. پدر مادرش میخوان بهش غذا بدن باید دنبالش راه برن .. اونم با کتابش میره. آدم تا این حد عقده ای؟


بله در مدرسمون ما هم همچین مواردی داریم ولی متاسفانه طرفمون بلد نیس بخونه زیاد نتیجه نمیگیره با این که همش کتاب دستشه  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## علی پاتر

> هیچ وقت نبوده که من درسی رو نفهمم  معمولا هم جزو شاگر های ممتاز بودم. 
> من کلا داستانم همون استارتس.. نمیدونم قلقش چطوریه.. اگر دوستان میتونن راهنماییم کنن... ممنون میشم.


دو مورد هست:1-مغرور نشو :Yahoo (21): همین غرور باعث شد منی ک برا زیست 80 میرفتم بزنم44
2-اگه اینطوره یکی دوساعتی نمادین بخون فقط برا عادتش :Yahoo (1):

----------


## RezaKing

> سلام
> ببین دادا از سال دوم فقط ریاضی - فیزیک - شیمی بخون مخصوصاً شیمی2 رو فول باس بشی که تو شیمی 3 مشکلی واست پیش نیاد
> 
> تو تابستون حتماً حسابان و رو بخون وگرنه تو سال به مشکل برمیخوری چون کتابش سنگینه ، فیزیک 3 رو هم یه دوری بزن ، جزوش رو تو سایت گذاشتم میتونی واس یه دور خوندن ازش استفاده کنی حجمش کمه ...
> 
> بقیه درس های سوم رو در حد آشنا شدن بخون اولویتت هم دروس تخصصی باشه تا دروس عمومی
> 
> در مورد کنکور زیاد الان فکر نکن یعنی اصلاً فکر نکن ، تازه میخوای بری سوم ، نهایی ها فعلاً از کنکور برات مهم تره داداش ، پس سفت و محکم حواست رو نهایی هات باشه تاثیر معدل که دیگه فکر کنم بدونی برا کنکور چقدر میشه یعنی حداقلش 35 درصده ...


آره درمود تاثیر معدل میدونم.. فقط معدل سومه؟ یه بنده خدایی میگفت اول و دوم هم هست.
یکی از معلم های خیلی عالی و ردیف هم بهم گفت حسابان رو یه نگاهی بهش بنداز.. پس جدیه..



> بله حرف شما متینه تیزهوشان داریم تا تیزهوشان ... نمیخوام ریا شه ولی خودم تو شهید بهشتی مهاباد میخونم که اسمش هست تیزهوشان تو شهر اول شدیم تو استان دوم و چهار نفر هم المپاد مرحله اول قبولی دادیم (از 110 نفر) ... دلیلش هم همین فرق کوچیکه که فرمودین وگرنه از لحاظ تدریس نگران نباشین با کتابای کمک آموزشی فرقی نداره و همونو میگن .. فدات


من با حرف ایشون (Hellion) موافقم. تیزهوشانیا پخی نیستن دوست عزیزم‌ (به کسی برنخوره). حقیقت اینکه اینا زیاد میخونن در نتیجه چون چیزای زیادی رو میخونن و وقت صرفش میکنن در نتیجه تو تست ها هم جواب هارو بلدن. والا علم غیب که ندارن  :Yahoo (1):  نرفتن هم مثلا تو آزمایشگاه آزمایش انجام بدن مثل بکرل و.. چیزی که نخونده باشن رو بلد نیستن دیگه غیر اینه مگه؟

دوستان من تاپیک زدم که راهنماییم کنین. لطفا با هم بحث نکنید. چت روم رو برای اینکار گذاشتن.

----------


## علی پاتر

> بله حرف شما متینه تیزهوشان داریم تا تیزهوشان ... نمیخوام ریا شه ولی خودم تو شهید بهشتی مهاباد میخونم که اسمش هست تیزهوشان تو شهر اول شدیم تو استان دوم و چهار نفر هم المپاد مرحله اول قبولی دادیم (از 110 نفر) ... دلیلش هم همین فرق کوچیکه که فرمودین وگرنه از لحاظ تدریس نگران نباشین با کتابای کمک آموزشی فرقی نداره و همونو میگن .. فدات


آورین آورین :Yahoo (8): منم توشهر دوبار دوم شدم :Yahoo (4): یبار ورودی راهنمایی یبار دبیرستان :Yahoo (1): 
ولی قبول داری تیزهوشانای تهران خیلی فرق داره؟ :Yahoo (35):

----------


## Hellion

> آورین آورینمنم توشهر دوبار دوم شدمیبار ورودی راهنمایی یبار دبیرستان
> ولی قبول داری تیزهوشانای تهران خیلی فرق داره؟


بله این حرف رو که تیزهوشانای تهران یکم فرق دارن قبول دارم چونکه پولشون هم فرق داره  :Yahoo (4):  ولی برو رتبه برتر های قلمچیو نگاهی کن ببین اکثرن تهرانی نیستن

----------


## علی پاتر

> بله این حرف رو که تیزهوشانای تهران یکم فرق دارن قبول دارم چونکه پولشون هم فرق داره  ولی برو رتبه برتر های قلمچیو نگاهی کن ببین اکثرن تهرانی نیستن


حق با توئه داشی :Yahoo (11):

----------


## RezaKing

جو نمیدم علی  :Yahoo (1):  تو تاپیک معمولا سعی میشه فقط استارتر رو راهنمایی کنن :D حالا بگذریم.. ولی داشتم یه تاپیکی رو میخوندم تا صفحه ۱۰ رفته بود.. گفتم شاید این تاپیک برا چند سال پیشه قدیمیه دیگه بکار نمیاد.. پست اول رو نگا کردم دیدم زده *دیروز.* این انجمن آنلایناش زیاده ها :D  معلومه رغابتا سنگینه.

گرچه یه تاپیک دیگه cr8 کرده بودم ولی همینجا میپرسم.. از کتابای امسال چیارو نگه دارم چیارو دور بریزم؟ خونه شده انبار کتاب!

----------


## علی پاتر

> جو نمیدم علی  تو تاپیک معمولا سعی میشه فقط استارتر رو راهنمایی کنن :D حالا بگذریم.. ولی داشتم یه تاپیکی رو میخوندم تا صفحه ۱۰ رفته بود.. گفتم شاید این تاپیک برا چند سال پیشه قدیمیه دیگه بکار نمیاد.. پست اول رو نگا کردم دیدم زده *دیروز.* این انجمن آنلایناش زیاده ها :D  معلومه رغابتا سنگینه.
> 
> گرچه یه تاپیک دیگه cr8 کرده بودم ولی همینجا میپرسم.. از کتابای امسال چیارو نگه دارم چیارو دور بریزم؟ خونه شده انبار کتاب!


دینی ادبیات...شیمی و کتابای مهم دیگه ای ک مربوط ب رشته ریاضیه و من نمیدونم نگهدار بقیه رو ببر بازیافت کنن :Yahoo (4):

----------


## RezaKing

> دینی ادبیات...شیمی و کتابای مهم دیگه ای ک مربوط ب رشته ریاضیه و من نمیدونم نگهدار بقیه رو ببر بازیافت کنن


این دفاعی با اون همه مطالب حفظیش ... یعنی ... کلا ..  :Yahoo (43):   بعضی معلما میان یه جزوه چند صفحه ای میدن میگن همینارو بخونید...(برای اینجور درسا) دمشون گرم. با این معلم امسالی.. من کل کتابشو ماژیک کشیدم  :Yahoo (21):  کلا رنگی بود صفحات. این آخریا دیگه به این نتیجه رسیدم که ماژیکو بذارم کنار و بنویسم *کل صفحه*

----------


## saj8jad

> آره درمود تاثیر معدل میدونم.. فقط معدل سومه؟ یه بنده خدایی میگفت اول و دوم هم هست.
> یکی از معلم های خیلی عالی و ردیف هم بهم گفت حسابان رو یه نگاهی بهش بنداز.. پس جدیه..


تا الان که فقط معدل نهایی سوم تاثیر داشته ... ممکنه سال پیش دانشگاهی رو هم اضافه کنن که در اینصورت باس تمام امتحاناتش نهایی برگزار بشن...
یکی از معلمات حرف خیلی درستی زده ، آره داداش حسابان رو بخون چون پایه حساب دیفرانسیل پیش دانشگاهی هم هست ، در ضمن یک نگاه کمه ، حداقل باید یه هفت هشت باری باس نگاش کنی :Yahoo (4):

----------


## علی پاتر

> این دفاعی با اون همه مطالب حفظیش ... یعنی ... کلا ..   بعضی معلما میان یه جزوه چند صفحه ای میدن میگن همینارو بخونید...(برای اینجور درسا) دمشون گرم. با این معلم امسالی.. من کل کتابشو ماژیک کشیدم  کلا رنگی بود صفحات. این آخریا دیگه به این نتیجه رسیدم که ماژیکو بذارم کنار و بنویسم *کل صفحه*


 اه اه برا اون بازیافت حیفه ینی اتیش زدن کمه براش :Yahoo (4): 
رفع اسپم:برای امادگی دفاعی وقت نگذارید زیرا شما را از دروس مهمتر بازمیدارد :Yahoo (4):

----------


## RezaKing

> اه اه برا اون بازیافت حیفه ینی اتیش زدن کمه براش
> رفع اسپم:برای امادگی دفاعی وقت نگذارید زیرا شما را از دروس مهمتر بازمیدارد


باز حالا من با چنتا تکنیک ناک اوتش کردم   ولی خیلیا وقتشون رو صرفش میکنن.. البته چاره ای هم ندارن یعنی کلا نداریم  هممون... یه عده دستشون به کیبورد گرم میشه ما هم باید حفظش کنیم :D

----------


## mahsa92

تمام درساي اختصاصي سال دومتو بخون

----------


## امیرمالک

برنامه هر کس مخصوص خودشه به حرف کنکوری های پارسال گوش کن برنامه هاشونو ببین و نقص کار اونارو تکرار نکن راستی چون رشتت هم ریاضیه راحت قبولی  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## fateme.tehran

دوره ی دوم
پیشخوانی سوم...
اما تمرکز روی دوم

----------


## RezaKing

> برنامه هر کس مخصوص خودشه به حرف کنکوری های پارسال گوش کن برنامه هاشونو ببین و نقص کار اونارو تکرار نکن راستی* چون رشتت هم ریاضیه راحت قبولی*


۱- کنکوری های پارسال رو کجا گیر بیارم باشون حرف بزنم؟ :d 
۲- منظورت از این قسمت که بولد کردم چیه؟ چون پذیرنده ریاضی کمتره؟

----------


## RezaKing

یه سوال همینجا داخل پرانتز بپرسم.. چرا ملت بیشتر میرن رشته تجربی...؟
تجربی چه خبره.. ؟ 
هرکی رو تو دوست و آشنا و فامیل میبینیم رفته تجربی . تو این انجمن هم بیشتر تجربی هستن. داستان چیه؟ فکر کنم چند سال دیگه که این نسل فارغ شدن سر هر کوچه یه دکتر باشه  :Yahoo (23):

----------


## امیرمالک

> ۱- کنکوری های پارسال رو کجا گیر بیارم باشون حرف بزنم؟ :d 
> ۲- منظورت از این قسمت که بولد کردم چیه؟ چون پذیرنده ریاضی کمتره؟


1.تو مدرستون هیچ دوستی نداشتی‌؟ تو فامیلتون ؟ اشناها ؟‌اگرم نداشتی سایت دانشگاه تهرانی ها همشون رتبه ان ازونا هم استفاده کن
2.داداشه من تو ریاضی رقابتی نیست درصد های 2 نفر رو تو ریاضی و تجربی مسه هم بزن اونوقت میبینی مسلا یکی شده 100 ریاضی و واسه تجربی 5000 :/ من خودم از دوستام پرسیدم میگن تا به دفترچه اختصاصی نرسیده نصف سالون خالی میشه :/

----------


## Ali 0822

به نظر من این تابستونو تا اونجا که میتونی استراحت کن و تفریح چون سال بعد تقریبا پشت کنکوری حساب میشی و باید واسه اون بخونی و دگ تفریح خییلی خییلی کم میشه یا اصلا صفر میشه!
ولی اگه از خوندن لذت میبری که چه بهتر اول مشکلات سال دوم رو کاملا رفع کن بعد بیا چند فصل اسون و خود اموز حسابان و فیزیک رو بخون!
شیمی هم بدون معلم تقریبا میشه یاد گرفت ولی به نظرم خوندنش تو تابستون لازم نیس

----------

